# pickup wire?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

For you guys that wind your own pickups, where do you source your magnet wire and magnets? Is there a Canadian supplier for this stuff, as well as bobbins and whatnot? With the current exchange rate, and the shipping costs for wire out of the states , it's pretty much cheaper to buy pickups, which I'd really rather not.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

blacktooth said:


> For you guys that wind your own pickups, where do you source your magnet wire and magnets? Is there a Canadian supplier for this stuff, as well as bobbins and whatnot? With the current exchange rate, and the shipping costs for wire out of the states , it's pretty much cheaper to buy pickups, which I'd really rather not.


Schatten will have wire for you: http://schattendesign.com/coilwire.htm
and you can try JobMaster Magnets: http://www.jobmastermagnets.com

Perusing this site, I did notice someone here in Canada offering "Allparts" products...unfortunately I can't recall who it was. Maybe they'll chime in...should be able to get all needed parts from that source...

Hope that helps...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're anywhere within spitting distance of Ottawa, I'll loan you one of my 5lb spools of #42. A now-defunct wreckers near me bought up a few industrial crates of magnet wire and sold it as scrap copper for $2/lb about 8 years back, and I must have bought damn near 20lbs of wire in a variety of gauges, from #36 up to #44. It's way more than I'll ever need, so if anyone is in the area, and doesn't mind picking it up and dropping it off again, you're welcome to use it.

The down side is that the spools are so big, most of the commercial winders simply won't interface with it. So I do my winding by putting the spool on the floor and pulling the wire up from a stationery position to the bobbin. Fine for one-offs, but not recommended for a commercial operation.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the offer man, but I am in Nova Scotia... I forgot about Schatten. I'll be ordering some wire this week. Anybody have good sources for bobbins and baseplates? Mojotone have a great selection, but their international shipping rates are pretty rough.


----------

